# Meow! Hi! Meow!



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello! I just registered here and I am looking forward to having a great time. I shall try to come here a lot, I'm a cat addict! 

Well, first I'll tell you about my cat. I have a calico cat, she is mostly white fur with orange and black coloring here and there. Her name is Elizabeth. I got my cat at the grocery store from a litter of kittens! She is now two years old and very healthy!

And I am Emma. I'm fourteen and I live in England!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you here Emma


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you for the welcome :yellbounce


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Emma  , post pictures of your kitty sometime for us :?: :wink:


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't think I can post pictures. You see, I don't have anything to download my pictures off my camera into my computer. Actually, I don't even have a camera, it's my mum's. If I get a chance, though - I will definetely post some


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

But my sister sometimes emails me pictures of her cat, Louis.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :kittyturn


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Welcome to the board, and the US!


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

It's been quite an experience moving here and I can't wait to make new American friends!


----------



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

Hola KittyGirl14, come stas? Gracias for letting me use your siggy! I'm going to start Spanish class this year! I'm starting it in a week so I'm excited! Okay, let me try to welcome you in spanish.

Hola, senorita! Come Stas?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome, Emma! Glad to have you join us


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Emma I enjoy your posts.


----------

